#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست های ولتاژ اصلی 6174V6010A

## دیانتی

مدل چینی این های را خریدم جواب نداد . مدل اصلی یا استوک سالم باید باشدIMG_20171123_212952.jpg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام. متاسفانه مدل اصلی گیر نمیاد. من هم سراغ ندارم. شرمنده.

----------

*دیانتی*

----------

